# Enies, acentos y hora local (OK)

## sirope

HoLa!!

Tengo mi Gentoo 2007.0 sobre una particion reiser4 usando el kernel vanilla con el patch set Helium.

El problema es que no puedo colocar las enies ni acentos, tampoco la hora local.

Con el reloj:

Tengo copiado /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/El_Salvador a /etc/localtime

En /etc/conf.d/clock, he configurado CLOCK="local" y Amercia/El_Salvador con zona.

La hora no es la correcta, asi que la corrijo con date MMDDhhmm2007, y todo bien, pero al reiniciar, esta incorrecto otra vez.

Con el teclado:

En /etc/locale-gen escribi es_SV.UTF-8 UTF-8 y genera los locales sin problemas.

/etc/env.d/02locale esta asi:

LC_ALL="es_SV.utf8" 

LANG="es_SV.utf8" 

Luego escribo export LC_CTYPE="es_SV.utf8"

Al escribir env l grep -i LC_ dice que estoy usando el locale es_SV. Tengo el teclado en la-latin1, y la distribucion esta bien, solo es el problema con las enies y los acentos.

A ver si alguien me hecha una patita... XD 

chao , gracias.   :Very Happy: Last edited by sirope on Mon Jul 23, 2007 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

Hola, sirope, para no perder la hora al reiniciar la máquina prueba a poner a "yes" la opción CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes" de /etc/conf.d/clock además podrías probar a instalar y configurar algún cliente de ntp como net-misc/ntp.

En cuanto a los acentos y las eñes repásate este howto no vaya a ser que te falte algo  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> ="
> 
> Luego escribo export LC_CTYPE="es_SV.utf8"
> 
> Al escribir env l grep -i LC_ dice que estoy usando el locale es_SV. Tengo el teclado en la-latin1, y la distribucion esta bien, solo es el problema con las enies y los acentos.
> ...

 

A mi se me ocurre que la distribucion de tu teclado esta incorrecta intenta modificar el archivo keymaps y dejar la distribucion de teclado "es"

----------

## sirope

Gracias chicos, el problema es que estaba usando UTF-8 pero habia olvidado descomentar UNICODE="yes" en /etc/rc.conf... un saludo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkevil

```

LANG=es_ES.utf8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.utf8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.utf8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.utf8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.utf8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.utf8

```

pues yo tengo la cabeza ya loca, en unos sitios me pone bien los acentos en otros no, por ejemplo en esta página sale todo bien, pero me voi a la principal del foro en español y donde deben estar las eñes y las tildes aparece un simbolo de interrogación. En la consola también me pasa lo mismo en directorios y archivos.

He seguido las guias que hay en la wiki respecto al tema pero no consigo solucionarlo...

alguien que me pueda echar un cable  :Very Happy: 

no se que datos de configuración poner mas, pedidme y los pongo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pues yo tengo la cabeza ya loca, en unos sitios me pone bien los acentos en otros no, por ejemplo en esta página sale todo bien, pero me voi a la principal del foro en español y donde deben estar las eñes y las tildes aparece un simbolo de interrogación. En la consola también me pasa lo mismo en directorios y archivos.
> 
> 

 

En los sitios web, depende todo del sitio que estés visitando. Si tienes el browser configurado para utf8, pero el sitio está en iso-8859-1, entonces se verá mal. Lo mismo ocurre si el caso es al contrario. Lo más aconsejable suele ser configurar tu browser para que se adapte de forma automática. Por ejemplo, en seamonkey esto se hace simplemente desde Var->Codificacion...->Autodetectar->Universal. En firefox será similar y en konqueror otro tanto de lo mismo. Al menos estos tres, se llevan bien con múltiples codificaciones de forma automática.

No creo que el problema tuyo sea de locale, sino de configuración a nivel de browser. Ten en cuenta que lo que ocurre dentro del área de cliente de un browser no es tratado por las locales del sistema de forma usual, sino por la configuración del mismo browser.

En concreto, los foros de Gentoo no están en uft8, sino que cada subforo tiene un locale distinto, lo cual es una molestia si usas los foros inglés y español y tu browser no soporta selección automática del locale. Sin embargo, pasa de ser molestia a pesadilla si tienes que usar chino, o ruso, junto con otro lenguaje con alfabeto occidental, como el inglés. En ese caso, tienes qeu estar cambiando de locale, si tu browser no sabe hacerlo por tí.

En cuanto a tus archivos y los nombres de ficheros, ten en cuenta una cosa: tu sistema puede estar perfectamente configurado para utf8, pero si tus archivos fueron creados/actualizados/guardados en iso-8859-1 o iso-8859-15, deben ser leídos con esa mismo codificación, o convertidos con iconv. Si tus archivos fueron creados con iso-8859-15, luego abiertos y guardados cono utf8, muy probablemente estén rotos y solo quepa la corrección manual.

Otro factor a tener en cuenta con las locales es que todos los eslabones intermedios necesitan soporte (utf8 trata de evitar conflictos de este tipo en el futuro, pero la conversión es un proceso que siempre conllevan molestias, como con todo en la vida). Es decir, si usas un programa de terminal como nano, para editar un archivo, y el archivo está en utf8, necesitas:

1.- un terminal con soporte unicode

2.- una versión de bash que lo soporte relativamente bien

3.- que nano esté compilado con el soporte adecuado

Por supuesto a nivel de locale todo debe estar bien también.

Para ver la codificación de un fichero simple de texto puedes usar el comando "file". E iconv para convertir entre codificaciones distintas. Si necesitas más ayuda con la consola o los ficheros de tu disco duro tendrás que dar más info sobre el problema. Lo del browser debería ser cosa de escoger un browser adecuado y configurarlo de forma correcta.

----------

## darkevil

Hola i92guboj, gracias por contestar.

Lo del navegador Ok, hace un tiempo mire lo de la codificación pero no lo encontre y creia que usaba la que tenia configurada el usuario por defecto. Ahora ya lo encontre, pero no tiene lo de Universal, y la que mejor va es la iso-8859-15, la utf8 muchas paginas salen mal, la iso-8859-15 es la que tenia puesta por defecto. Para otra vez ya se donde puedo trastearlo.

Respecto a lo del archivo, FILE dice que tiene un formato Non-ISO extended-ASCII text, asi que he tirado de google y vi algo relacionado con formato MAC, y recorde que el que me envio el archivo usa un apple, asi que le tirare de las orejas ya que deberia ser un archivo con formato UTF8 que es exactamente con lo estamos trabajando en el proyecto. El problema es que el iconv no puede convertirlo asi que esperare a que me lo reenvien. 

--------------------------------------------------

Gracias a vosotros hoy soy más sabio que ayer.

----------

